# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 10.09.2018 - 17.09.2018

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *32*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *96* Получено карантинов: *12*, суммарный объем: *42* мб Обработано файлов: *36*, суммарный объем: *94* мб Уникальных файлов: *36*, суммарный объем: *94* мб Признаны безопасными: *1* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *2*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678 - найдено зловредов: *2*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:\windows\system32\wsaudio.dll - *1* c:\users\sashka\appdata\roaming\system\libs\svchos  t.exe - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic - *1* not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win64.BitCoinMiner.cls - *1*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

